# Just retired and wanted to know how to sail for a hobby.



## Jpe1493 (4 mo ago)

Hello my name is John I’m from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania, I just retired last year and was looking for a hobby for some things to do. I thought sailing would be a nice relaxing thing to do. I signed up for a sailing boat class and joined a sailing club. I purchased a 1984 Wellcraft Starwind 22 sail boat. It needs some work on it and I’m learning about working on Sail boats. I wanted to know if any one knows where I can buy a owner’s manual for the boat. Thanks. John.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet and welcome to the wonderful world of sailing. 

Starwind was a division of Wellcraft powerboats. While Starwind is out of business, Wellcraft is still in business. I contact Wellcraft corporate offices in Florida since they might be able to help.

Good luck 
Jeff


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

In general manuals for sailboats are not as useful as you think. Typically a few sets of data, maybe some wiring and plumbing diagrams and the brochures that came with the equipment that the builder installed on the boat. Over the years some of that equipment has probably been replaced. Don't go crazy trying to track one down.


----------



## JohnBPrice (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi John. 
I'm also from Pittsburgh. If you are on Lake Arthur in the marina, those people will have answers for most of your questions. Manuals don't help too much.
Which club did you join? The Lake Arthur Sailing sailing club is mixed boats more like yours, and the Moraine Sailing club is mostly Sunfish and Flying Scott fleet races.


----------



## CrispyCringle (Jul 30, 2017)

You are well on your way! Just get the boat in good order and get it on the water and go. Thats what it takes. Also, as far as getting the boat in order- it just needs to be in a safe functional condition. A common downfall is thinking everything has to be perfect before you sail. It never happens. They constantly need "stuff" done to them.


----------



## Jpe1493 (4 mo ago)

JohnBPrice said:


> Hi John.
> I'm also from Pittsburgh. If you are on Lake Arthur in the marina, those people will have answers for most of your questions. Manuals don't help too much.
> Which club did you join? The Lake Arthur Sailing sailing club is mixed boats more like yours, and the Moraine Sailing club is mostly Sunfish and Flying Scott fleet races.


Thanks for the information, I just joined in July the Moraine Sailing club. I have been learning how to sail on the Flying Scott’s. Just so I can have some basic knowledge of sailing. I needed a hobby because I just retired last year. And sailing seems to be a good time out on the lake. I just needed some information about setting up the sails and getting the boat ready for sailing. I’m just learning about sailing boats. I signed up for the 6 weeks of basic sailing classes. Thanks for the information I appreciate it. John.


----------



## Jpe1493 (4 mo ago)

CrispyCringle said:


> You are well on your way! Just get the boat in good order and get it on the water and go. Thats what it takes. Also, as far as getting the boat in order- it just needs to be in a safe functional condition. A common downfall is thinking everything has to be perfect before you sail. It never happens. They constantly need "stuff" done to them.


Thanks for inspiration. I’m trying to get the boat in safe conditions for sailing. And learning new things every day about sailing. I’m still trying to get the basic knowledge for sailing the boat. They tell me the more you go sailing the better you will get. Just like every thing else. The more you do something the better you get at it. Thanks again. For the information.


----------



## AndyL (Dec 1, 2019)

This old thread has some links that might help (assuming they still work): Starwind 22 - Owners Manual ?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

That starwind will be a good starter keelboat. Welcome to the insanity.
Its probably my personality (fault), but sailing to me isn't relaxing, however it does have a destressing effect on me. Many times I come back from sailing wore out, and feel like I've been through a fight. However the stresses of the week are usually gone. I attribute it to sailing requiring 100% of my focus, not allowing me to stress over the "other stuff."

Trailering usually added to that workload.

Once underway and winds are light, sure it can be quite relaxing.


----------



## Jpe1493 (4 mo ago)

AndyL said:


> This old thread has some links that might help (assuming they still work): Starwind 22 - Owners Manual ?


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Jpe1493 (4 mo ago)

SHNOOL said:


> That starwind will be a good starter keelboat. Welcome to the insanity.
> Its probably my personality (fault), but sailing to me isn't relaxing, however it does have a destressing effect on me. Many times I come back from sailing wore out, and feel like I've been through a fight. However the stresses of the week are usually gone. I attribute it to sailing requiring 100% of my focus, not allowing me to stress over the "other stuff."
> 
> Trailering usually added to that workload.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I figured it would be some kind of exercise and keep your brain sharp. Maybe meet some new people along the way. I don’t have any thing else to really do. Being retired.


----------



## Jpe1493 (4 mo ago)

Jpe1493 said:


> Thanks for the information.


I would like to get some more information on rigging an derigging the boat and just some basic knowledge of the boat about getting it ready to go sailing.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Absent a manual, I see two possibilities for you to get it rigged. 

1. Have someone show you. From the sailing club? Sailnet member near you? 
2. Figure it out on your own. Use photos and any hints you can find online. 

Either way is valid, although option one has it's advantages. 

If you choose option two, take it one system at a time. Start with your standing rigging. All there? Shrouds attached to mast? Pins to attach to deck/chainplates all there? Start with the forestay, then shrouds, then backstay. 

Go through your running rigging. Maybe start with halyards? One for the main one for the jib? 

Move on to the sheets. Genoa sheets are simple. 

Looks like the Starwind uses end boom sheeting. Figuring out the boom sheeting can be tricky on an unrigged boat. Refer to whatever photos you can find. Photos from another Starwind 22 owner would be a gold mine for you. 

If you take it one system, and one connection at a time, when you get stumped, you could post your question and detailed photos here. that could easily get you through the sheeting for the main. 

When the mast is laid horizontal on supports over the boat, the whole thing can look pretty intimidating. But it's doable. If you haven't already, put the mast up on sawhorses, and separate the shrouds from the halyards. It WILL start to make sense.


----------



## Jpe1493 (4 mo ago)

Siamese said:


> Absent a manual, I see two possibilities for you to get it rigged.
> 
> 1. Have someone show you. From the sailing club? Sailnet member near you?
> 2. Figure it out on your own. Use photos and any hints you can find online.
> ...


Thanks for the information, I’ll take care of one thing at a time. Getting all the information from the internet and videos, and any information that someone will send to me. I think I will start with taking the mast off the boat and make sure all my lines are there. That’s a good place to start. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

My suggestion: read as much as you can, look at instructional videos, then get out and try some things out. Come back (here or other sailing friends) and ask questions, then repeat.

BTW, don't get to married to the idea of sailing being relaxing. The experience can vary from absolute tranquil meditative bliss, to hair raising thrill ride. Sometimes you don't get to choose which experience you will have on any particular day.


----------



## Jpe1493 (4 mo ago)

Barquito said:


> My suggestion: read as much as you can, look at instructional videos, then get out and try some things out. Come back (here or other sailing friends) and ask questions, then repeat.
> 
> BTW, don't get to married to the idea of sailing being relaxing. The experience can vary from absolute tranquil meditative bliss, to hair raising thrill ride. Sometimes you don't get to choose which experience you will have on any particular day.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Val59 (3 mo ago)

Jpe1493 said:


> Thanks for inspiration. I’m trying to get the boat in safe conditions for sailing. And learning new things every day about sailing. I’m still trying to get the basic knowledge for sailing the boat. They tell me the more you go sailing the better you will get. Just like every thing else. The more you do something the better you get at it. Thanks again. For the information.


yes,, but start off slow, enjoy the ride and keep the mainsheet handy.
Best of luck.


----------

